# 2' Blazers!



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

J.trevor123 said:


> Anyone shoot them? How do you like them? What are the pros and cons with them compared to lets say a 4 inch vane?


Pro - They weigh less
Pro - they steer better
Con - CAN'T THINK OF ANY!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

All the cool kids are shooting them.
I have Blazers on all my shafts. 2 inchers on my hunting arrows and Mini-Blazers on all my target shafts. Best thing since sliced bread


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

They fly great with my Slick tricks.


----------



## yurk19 (Feb 4, 2005)

*blazers*

I dont like them because they tend to curl and loose their shape. I would only use them with a drop away rest also because of their high profile and clearance issues. I've found that AAE Elite Plastifletch to be the best vanes that I've tried so far. You can scrunch them in your hand and try to destroy them and they come back perfectly to shape... Just my .02......


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

shot them and they did pretty good. also tried the duravane predators which are abouit the same as the blazers. after some shooting i think i'll stick with 3 inch duravanes. the blazers were good but, noticed would move and kick out and group not to good in the wind because of the high profile and stiffness. the predatoes did the same but werent as stiff and groups were better. 3 inch duravanes shot and grouped better in the same conditions. it's all what your looking for anyway. try them and see. try a few different kinds and see. you may find one that you really like and works better for you.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*blazers*

I love them, best vane I have shot.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I wouldn't reccomend using short Flex Fletch (2") if you are gonna shoot fixed blades but I would use them over Blazers for everything else. You will have just as much trouble with that high profile as you will with any 3" vane. But htere isn't a vane made as good as a Flex Fletch.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

There are no cons. Excellent vane.


----------



## manybows (Apr 18, 2004)

Just tested mine today. 3 of 'em on a Gold Tip 5575 and also an ACC 3-39. Both worked GREAT with a 125g snuffer. My last 4 shots all went in the same hole at 30 yds...(and I'm not all that good) .....They'll be in my quiver in......um....24 days when I head out for CO...

I am giving up on the AAE's (too soft for good steering with fixed blades)


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

i have them on on my easton axis arrows and i love them there tuff and they dont wrinkle up after i shoot them threw my wisker biscuit but im thinking about getting a trophy taker fallaway rest tho


----------



## J.trevor123 (Oct 27, 2005)

yes apparently it is a good vane, i will get some 2' ones when i run out of vanes.


----------



## davlandrum (Jul 25, 2006)

No cons (at least yet). I switched a couple of weeks ago and am really happy with them. They are holding up better with my biskit than anything else I have tried.

Hopefully this fall I will see them disappear into an elk....


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i like them they hit where i am aiming


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

J.trevor123 said:


> Anyone shoot them? How do you like them? What are the pros and cons with them compared to lets say a 4 inch vane?




2 foot blazers? wow....post some pics......now thats stabilization!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

Ive seen 2".....but not 2'


----------



## J.trevor123 (Oct 27, 2005)

haha ohh you guys havent seen the new 2 foot blazers? You are missing out!


----------



## manybows (Apr 18, 2004)

*Great with snuffers*

Testing is complete....my ACC 3-39/440's will be wearing 2" blazers in......................8 days when we head for CO elk opener.....They steer the 125 grain snuffer better than my 4" feathers ever have. Can't wait to see them with some crimson trim....Mongo Impressed :darkbeer:


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Do Blazers work equally well for fixed blades as well as mechanicals?


----------



## J.trevor123 (Oct 27, 2005)

yes that is what i have heard. Maybe not equallt for all fixed blades, but i have heard they work real well. Slick tricks i have heard they work good on... just to name one.


----------



## mrdux (Jul 29, 2005)

*blazers*

I fletched some last night. This moring I got out and shot and they seem to fly great.


----------



## tyshe17 (Nov 18, 2005)

*blazers*

the blazers are a great vane, and very durable...I have not seen any trouble with them warping or curling like regular vanes even through a WB. That being said, the only con is they are more likely to have fletching contact because they are taller than reg vanes...bow just has to be set right and they shoot great


----------



## okiebowman1 (Jun 12, 2006)

You get 5 feet per second faster speed and 10 yards more distance versus 4 inch vanes and they're tough vanes I love em wouldn't shoot anythingelse


----------



## DeerCampCook (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree, trying them on my axis arrows now I was shooting 4" Duravanes arrows with Blazer sink deeper into my Block if that means anything!


----------



## Sirs (Apr 3, 2006)

well shot some old 3blade broadheads satellites I know cheap but served the purpose. hey if these things shoot good I figure anything will and they shot like bullets I mean they hit exactly where I shot so gotta be good never had cheap heads hit that good with 4" vanes the blazers have got my vote.


----------



## jkoenig1980 (Aug 15, 2006)

i just put them on my shafts. they shoot a lot faster but i cant keep them on. i guess i should buy better glue


----------



## manybows (Apr 18, 2004)

*Vanes Falling off*

I have heard lots of people having trouble with vanes not staying on....I clean all shafts with denatured alchohol (menards), and glue with Fletch-Tite Platinum. They will not come off, even with target pass-thru's.:darkbeer:


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

yurk19 said:


> I dont like them because they tend to curl and loose their shape. I would only use them with a drop away rest also because of their high profile and clearance issues. I've found that AAE Elite Plastifletch to be the best vanes that I've tried so far. You can scrunch them in your hand and try to destroy them and they come back perfectly to shape... Just my .02......


What? 
This is my third season with them and now practically everyone shoots them around here. I started shooting them for broadhead league because we shoot through cardboard and it really wreaks havoc on fletching ....... until blazers came along. League just started again and I am still using the same arrows and same blazers from 2 years ago. The vanes have the same shape as day one. There is not a more durable vane on the market ...period!

I have shot them and have friends shooting them with many different rests with no clearnace issues. Just set the bow up properly. They really hold up good on the WB rests.


----------



## Wolf Eyes (Nov 5, 2005)

*Blazers unglued*

Have tried them with all kinds of glue and wraps and bare shaft. They won't stay on as well. Others have had the same problem. When they do stay on (not pulling up wraps or just pulling off) they are good, but what happens with shot of a life time?


----------



## lwilt (Apr 6, 2006)

They for sure dont control a broadhead at 60 yards


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

I have no complaints on the Blazers I do not think I will go back to 4 inch vanes


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

hoggin03 said:


> Do Blazers work equally well for fixed blades as well as mechanicals?


yes they do I started shooting them last year in league/field archery and they flew great and so I decided to give them a try for hunting and with Muzzies they flew perfect, and now that is all I shoot on all my arrow shafts.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

The best vanes I have ever shot. They will plane out any broadhead you put on.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i had heard a lot of negative things about them with fixed blade broadheads ,so i had to try them for my self ,the results were excellent!! with 85gr..thunderheads they hit right on the money out to 30 yards ,i didn't test out any further because where i hunt 30 yds is about as far as you can get a clean shot without using a bulldozer to clear some of the underbrush. 
i almost forgot ,i'm using easton axis 500's


----------



## wyattc (Aug 1, 2006)

just got some today and i shot a few dozen times and they made my groups much much tighter and my arrows seam quieter to me


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*2"blazers!*

i also switched from 4"vanes to the 2"blazers with wraps,my groups also tightened up,iam shooting the Muzzy 3 blades 100gr,fly just as my field tips,couldnt be happier.....i was going to use grim reapers,but thats a different story,,,,:darkbeer:


----------

